# Overclocking for the First Time (Be nice)



## Antiman1337 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey, 
After becoming interested in overclocking my system, I took the liberty of following all the directions (I think) for the system parts etc. I was wondering what advice you could give me in order to overclock my system. Thank you for your time :smile:

To Save time, I've included all the information an EVEREST run.

And, I was wondering if installing "RivaTuner" would help at all.

Thank you again!

Here is a LATENCY Run

```
Cache latency computation, ver 1.0
www.cpuid.com

Computing ...


stride  4       8       16      32      64      128     256     512
size (Kb)
1       3       3       3       3       3       3       3       3
2       3       3       3       3       3       3       3       3
4       3       3       3       3       3       3       3       3
8       3       3       3       3       3       3       3       3
16      3       3       3       3       3       3       3       3
32      3       3       3       3       3       3       3       3
64      3       4       5       8       13      13      13      13
128     3       3       5       8       13      13      13      13
256     3       3       5       8       13      13      57      14
512     3       3       5       8       13      13      13      14
1024    3       3       5       8       13      13      13      13
2048    3       3       5       8       14      75      27      19
4096    3       3       5       15      27      150     151     155
8192    3       3       5       15      30      150     150     155
16384   3       3       5       15      30      153     153     152
32768   3       3       5       16      36      150     152     154

2 cache levels detected
Level 1         size = 32Kb     latency = 3 cycles
Level 2         size = 2048Kb   latency = 20 cycles
```


----------



## swingman011 (Jan 26, 2009)

hmmm... can you post your system specs so we could see what we're actually looking at?


----------



## Antiman1337 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sure; this is from the EVEREST File.

Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2009-04-02
Time 23:44


Summary

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 3
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name OWNER (Gaming Computer)
User Name Owner

Motherboard:
CPU Type Unknown, 1800 MHz (7 x 257)
Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset Unknown
System Memory 2048 MB
BIOS Type Phoenix (06/26/07)
Communication Port Bluetooth Communications Port (COM4)
Communication Port Bluetooth Communications Port (COM5)

Display:
Video Adapter GeForce 8600M GT (512 MB)
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT (512 MB)
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB]

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Bluetooth Hands-free Audio
Audio Adapter Logitech USB Headset
Audio Adapter Realtek HD Audio output

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) ICH8M 3 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 2828
IDE Controller Intel(R) ICH8M Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2850
IDE Controller Ricoh Memory Stick Controller
IDE Controller Ricoh SD/MMC Host Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller AJYJP5WG IDE Controller
Disk Drive ST9160821AS (149 GB, IDE)
Disk Drive WD 2500BMV External USB Device (232 GB, USB)
Optical Drive INS AJOX2VO5UB81 SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive Slimtype DVDRW SSM-8515S
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 152625 MB (6828 MB free)
F: (FAT32) 238414 MB (176365 MB free)
Total Size 381.9 GB (178.9 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard Logitech PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse Logitech HID-compliant G3/MX518 Optical Mouse
Mouse Logitech-compatible Mouse PS/2

Network:
Network Adapter Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN (192.168.1.100)
Modem Motorola SM56 Data Fax Modem

Peripherals:
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer
Printer Send To OneNote 2007
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2830 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2831 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2832 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2834 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2835 [NoDB]
USB2 Controller Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 2836 [NoDB]
USB2 Controller Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 283A [NoDB]
USB Device Broadcom 2045 Bluetooth 2.0 USB Device
USB Device Logitech USB G3 (MX518) Optical Mouse
USB Device USB Audio Device
USB Device USB Composite Device
USB Device USB Composite Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device
USB Device USB Video Device
Battery Microsoft AC Adapter
Battery Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery

Problems & Suggestions:
Problem Disk free space is only 4% on drive C:.


----------



## Antiman1337 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm sorry if bumping is against forum rules, but I really would like to get this solved and out of the way. I understand you have other problems to get to, but I would appreciate it extremely if someone took their time to help me.

Thank you. :smile:


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

Um, I know this is a stupid question.. but are you running a laptop? I see the 8600M GT which I think is a laptop card if I'm not mistaken. 

Anyway, I'm not a person that knows much about overclocking but RivaTuner is a program that overclocks your video card. Also, what are you planning to overclock? Your whole system?


--EDIT--
Could we get some temperatures of the components you wish to overclock? Idle and under load if possible?


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

what brand laptop is it? i would go with bios options over software anyday.
if there are no oc options in bios, i'd probably not do it.
i am not sure what the load was when you took the everest shot but the cpu temp showed already at 62 degrees. getting temps under control is paramount for "save" and successful overclocking but hey, i'd shy away from laptop overclocking anyway.

rivatuner is mainly for video card overclocking and works better on nvidia then ati
setfsb is a pretty good program to overclock. it has a learning curve thou and requires at least some basic knowledge of overclocking. this tool can also cause damage to your componants as all overclocking can. use with care


----------



## Antiman1337 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you very much BoT and Warfare for responding :smile:

And yes, I am running a laptop. My Laptop was built by a company known as POWERNOTEBOOKS(.)com

Excellent service and excellent price, which is why I chose it. Regardless, the components I would like to overclock (most importantly) is my CPU. I am almost certain my CPU is bottlenecking my entire system. I want to get the best safe overclock and that is why I came here.

And to be fairly honest, I'm not sure how to calculate load or Idle CPU temperatures and such...


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

Could you give use more information on your CPU and power supply? 
Like Speed, perhaps a brand? And for powersupply the wattage would be nice, since you didn't build it then I don't expect you to know the powersupply brand. 



_I would strongly suggest not to overclock a laptop because it most likely doesn't have enough air flow as it is. But in the end it is your choice. _


----------



## Antiman1337 (Apr 2, 2009)

Warfare said:


> Could you give use more information on your CPU and power supply?
> Like Speed, perhaps a brand? And for powersupply the wattage would be nice, since you didn't build it then I don't expect you to know the powersupply brand.
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully this picture takes care of what you need. 










And just so I could overclock my laptop, I went ahead and bought a USB powered Laptop Cooling Station. :smile:


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

can you also send a pic of the mainboard and memory tab?

if you have camera, could you take pictures of your bios options?


----------



## Antiman1337 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'll post BIOS in 2 minutes... :smile:


----------



## Antiman1337 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Here is a slideshow of my BIOS Pictures:*

http://img13.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img3313v.jpg


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

ok, BIOS looks pretty slim

CPUID used to make a nice tool called Clockgen but i don't think they pursuit it anymore.

SetFSB would also be an option. as i mentioned, use with care. don't force nothing. if it goes it goes, if it don't leave it alone. i haven't used it on a lappy but on older desktops. 
there were several times where i had to reset the cmos because the clock would jam the system, i am not sure how or how well that works on a lappy

your memory might also be a chock point of the system. not the amount but it's latency. cas5 over 667mhz is quiet high. you could get fairly cheap cas4 or cas3 for 667mhz, many 1066mhz kits for desktops have cas5.
would not do a whole lot but help a little, especially because of the small cache on the cpu. 

i don't forsee great "oc" advantures with this setup


----------



## Antiman1337 (Apr 2, 2009)

BoT said:


> ok, BIOS looks pretty slim
> 
> CPUID used to make a nice tool called Clockgen but i don't think they pursuit it anymore.
> 
> ...



Well at least you're being honest =/

What settings do you think I COULD overclock?

And are you suggesting I buy more memory?


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

in the bios are not really any settings you can adjust for performance or overclocking.
if you use setfsb it will raise or lower the frontside bus but not effect the cpu multiplier at all. this is good for over all system performance but your memory will have to go along with it because it's multiplier can also not be adjusted. they call it a frontside bus strap or core frequency, it's the basic clock that everything multiplies from. 
so if your memory is rated for 667 and it is running at 667 then unless it's performance memory, that will be it's limit. if you had 800mhz memory running at 667 then you had some room to play with. 

the cas latency is not a hugh or major factor but it can bring little improvement. if you have a few bucks laying around that you don't know what to do with, this would be a good investment, otherwise, don't worry about it.


----------



## Antiman1337 (Apr 2, 2009)

BoT said:


> in the bios are not really any settings you can adjust for performance or overclocking.
> if you use setfsb it will raise or lower the frontside bus but not effect the cpu multiplier at all. this is good for over all system performance but your memory will have to go along with it because it's multiplier can also not be adjusted. they call it a frontside bus strap or core frequency, it's the basic clock that everything multiplies from.
> so if your memory is rated for 667 and it is running at 667 then unless it's performance memory, that will be it's limit. if you had 800mhz memory running at 667 then you had some room to play with.
> 
> the cas latency is not a hugh or major factor but it can bring little improvement. if you have a few bucks laying around that you don't know what to do with, this would be a good investment, otherwise, don't worry about it.


Well that's a shame; I'm actually thinking of buying a new router anyways :sigh:

Thank you nonetheless, much appreciated.


----------



## bad4life (Apr 5, 2009)

i did it twice an my pc start an shut down, have to wait like about 15 mins for it to become use full


----------

